# pb week cal



## chrolley (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
j'utilise week call sur iphone 4s ios5.0.1 synchronisé sur pc avec outlook.
Je suis content de cette appli mais j'ai un soucis:
certaines tâches durent plus de 24h.
Exemple: début lundi à 14h, fin mardi à 16h.
Malgré que la case" journée entière" soit décochée dans la création de l'évènement, une fois sur l'iphone, celui ci apparait dans la ligne "journée entière" de week cal alors que je souhaite qu'elle soit bien sur en colonne à cheval sur lundi et mardi.
Une idée?
merci


----------



## chrolley (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour
Problème résolu:
Pour info la solution:
Réglage / jour et semaine et en bas dans "jours entiers" décocher "événements long-->jours entiers"
Bonne journée


----------

